# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  دعاء سريع الاجابة(توسل بالامام الكاظم)

## ورده محمديه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*  

*روي الكفعمي في البلد الامين دعاء**عن الإمام موسى الكاظم عليه السلام وقال: انه دعاء**عظيم الشأن سريع* *الإجابة وهو:*  

*اللهم إني أطعتك في أحب الأشياء إليك وهو التوحيد ولم أعصك في أبغض الأشياء إليك وهو الكفر فاغفر لي ما بينهما يا من إليه مفري آمني مما فزعت منه إليك. اللهم اغفر لي الكثير من معاصيك واقبل مني اليسير من طاعتك يا عدتي دون العدد, ويا رجائي والمعتمد, ويا كهفي والسندو ويا واحد يا أحد يا قل هو الله أحد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد. اسالك بحق من اصطفيتهم من خلقك ولم تجعل في خلقك مثلهم احدا أن تصلي على محمد وآله وتفعل بي ما أنت أهله, اللهم إني أسالك بالوحدانية الكبرى والمحمدية البيضاء والعلوية العليا وبجميع ما احتججت به على عبادك وبالإسم الذي حجبته عن خلقك فلم يخرج منك إلا إليك, صل على محمد وآله واجعل لي من أمري فرجا ومخرجا وارزقني من حيث أحتسب ومن حيث لا أحتسب, إنك ترزق من تشاء بغير حساب.*  
*ثم سل حاجتك بنية صادقة وإيمان ويقين تام وستقضى حاجتك إن شاء الله*

----------

دمعة على السطور (05-23-2010)

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد , وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم يا كريم 


الله يعطيك العافية 

وعساك على القوة

----------


## ورده محمديه

*منوره عزيزتي* 
*لاخلا ولا عدم من هالطله الحلوه* 
*تحياتي  العطرهـ  لكِ..*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*اللهم إني أطعتك في أحب الأشياء إليك وهو التوحيد ولم أعصك في أبغض الأشياء إليك وهو الكفر فاغفر لي ما بينهما يا من إليه مفري آمني مما فزعت منه إليك. اللهم اغفر لي الكثير من معاصيك واقبل مني اليسير من طاعتك يا عدتي دون العدد, ويا رجائي والمعتمد, ويا كهفي والسندو ويا واحد يا أحد يا قل هو الله أحد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد. اسالك بحق من اصطفيتهم من خلقك ولم تجعل في خلقك مثلهم احدا أن تصلي على محمد وآله وتفعل بي ما أنت أهله, اللهم إني أسالك بالوحدانية الكبرى والمحمدية البيضاء والعلوية العليا وبجميع ما احتججت به على عبادك وبالإسم الذي حجبته عن خلقك فلم يخرج منك إلا إليك, صل على محمد وآله واجعل لي من أمري فرجا ومخرجا وارزقني من حيث أحتسب ومن حيث لا أحتسب, إنك ترزق من تشاء بغير حساب.* 

*يـآآآآآآآآآرب .........*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*اللهم إني أطعتك في أحب الأشياء إليك وهو التوحيد ولم أعصك في أبغض الأشياء إليك وهو الكفر فاغفر لي ما بينهما يا من إليه مفري آمني مما فزعت منه إليك. اللهم اغفر لي الكثير من معاصيك واقبل مني اليسير من طاعتك يا عدتي دون العدد, ويا رجائي والمعتمد, ويا كهفي والسندو ويا واحد يا أحد يا قل هو الله أحد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد. اسالك بحق من اصطفيتهم من خلقك ولم تجعل في خلقك مثلهم احدا أن تصلي على محمد وآله وتفعل بي ما أنت أهله, اللهم إني أسالك بالوحدانية الكبرى والمحمدية البيضاء والعلوية العليا وبجميع ما احتججت به على عبادك وبالإسم الذي حجبته عن خلقك فلم يخرج منك إلا إليك, صل على محمد وآله واجعل لي من أمري فرجا ومخرجا وارزقني من حيث أحتسب ومن حيث لا أحتسب, إنك ترزق من تشاء بغير حساب. 

يـآآآآآآآآآرب .........*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*اللهم إني أطعتك في أحب الأشياء إليك وهو التوحيد ولم أعصك في أبغض الأشياء إليك وهو الكفر فاغفر لي ما بينهما يا من إليه مفري آمني مما فزعت منه إليك. اللهم اغفر لي الكثير من معاصيك واقبل مني اليسير من طاعتك يا عدتي دون العدد, ويا رجائي والمعتمد, ويا كهفي والسندو ويا واحد يا أحد يا قل هو الله أحد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد. اسالك بحق من اصطفيتهم من خلقك ولم تجعل في خلقك مثلهم احدا أن تصلي على محمد وآله وتفعل بي ما أنت أهله, اللهم إني أسالك بالوحدانية الكبرى والمحمدية البيضاء والعلوية العليا وبجميع ما احتججت به على عبادك وبالإسم الذي حجبته عن خلقك فلم يخرج منك إلا إليك, صل على محمد وآله واجعل لي من أمري فرجا ومخرجا وارزقني من حيث أحتسب ومن حيث لا أحتسب, إنك ترزق من تشاء بغير حساب. 

يـآآآآآآآآآرب .........*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*اللهم إني أطعتك في أحب الأشياء إليك وهو التوحيد ولم أعصك في أبغض الأشياء إليك وهو الكفر فاغفر لي ما بينهما يا من إليه مفري آمني مما فزعت منه إليك. اللهم اغفر لي الكثير من معاصيك واقبل مني اليسير من طاعتك يا عدتي دون العدد, ويا رجائي والمعتمد, ويا كهفي والسندو ويا واحد يا أحد يا قل هو الله أحد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد. اسالك بحق من اصطفيتهم من خلقك ولم تجعل في خلقك مثلهم احدا أن تصلي على محمد وآله وتفعل بي ما أنت أهله, اللهم إني أسالك بالوحدانية الكبرى والمحمدية البيضاء والعلوية العليا وبجميع ما احتججت به على عبادك وبالإسم الذي حجبته عن خلقك فلم يخرج منك إلا إليك, صل على محمد وآله واجعل لي من أمري فرجا ومخرجا وارزقني من حيث أحتسب ومن حيث لا أحتسب, إنك ترزق من تشاء بغير حساب. 

يـآآآآآآآآآرب .........*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم إني أطعتك في أحب الأشياء إليك وهو التوحيد ولم أعصك في أبغض الأشياء إليك وهو الكفر فاغفر لي ما بينهما يا من إليه مفري آمني مما فزعت منه إليك. اللهم اغفر لي الكثير من معاصيك واقبل مني اليسير من طاعتك يا عدتي دون العدد, ويا رجائي والمعتمد, ويا كهفي والسندو ويا واحد يا أحد يا قل هو الله أحد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد. اسالك بحق من اصطفيتهم من خلقك ولم تجعل في خلقك مثلهم احدا أن تصلي على محمد وآله وتفعل بي ما أنت أهله, اللهم إني أسالك بالوحدانية الكبرى والمحمدية البيضاء والعلوية العليا وبجميع ما احتججت به على عبادك وبالإسم الذي حجبته عن خلقك فلم يخرج منك إلا إليك, صل على محمد وآله واجعل لي من أمري فرجا ومخرجا وارزقني من حيث أحتسب ومن حيث لا أحتسب, إنك ترزق من تشاء بغير حساب.* 


*وردة محمديه..*
*يعطيكِ ربي الف عااافيه*
*مقضيه حوائجكِ بحق الال*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

اللهم آمين ..بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين...

اسأل الله لنا ولكم المغفرة والتوبة ...وحُسن الختام...
واسأله تفريج الكروب وقضاء الحاجات وشفاء المرضى ورحمة الأموات لنا ولكم وللمؤمنين ...

بحق من هم الوجهاء عندك يارب العالمين ...وبحق خير البرية وناصري الدين...


غاليتي وردة..

رحم الله والديك ..وجُزيتِ خيراً وفيراً عن الله ورسوله وآل الرسول...في الدنيا والآخرة ..
على هذا المحتوى النوراني ...وبحق باب الحوائج أسير السجون رهين الطوامير..صاحب هذا الدعاء المُستجاب بإذن الكريم

موفقة مقضية حوائجك ميسرة مطالبكم بحق هذا الفجر الوضاء..وبحق الشمس وضحاها..

دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*اللهم إني أطعتك في أحب الأشياء إليك وهو التوحيد ولم أعصك في أبغض الأشياء إليك وهو الكفر فاغفر لي ما بينهما يا من إليه مفري آمني مما فزعت منه إليك. اللهم اغفر لي الكثير من معاصيك واقبل مني اليسير من طاعتك يا عدتي دون العدد, ويا رجائي والمعتمد, ويا كهفي والسندو ويا واحد يا أحد يا قل هو الله أحد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد. اسالك بحق من اصطفيتهم من خلقك ولم تجعل في خلقك مثلهم احدا أن تصلي على محمد وآله وتفعل بي ما أنت أهله, اللهم إني أسالك بالوحدانية الكبرى والمحمدية البيضاء والعلوية العليا وبجميع ما احتججت به على عبادك وبالإسم الذي حجبته عن خلقك فلم يخرج منك إلا إليك, صل على محمد وآله واجعل لي من أمري فرجا ومخرجا وارزقني من حيث أحتسب ومن حيث لا أحتسب, إنك ترزق من تشاء بغير حساب. 

يـآآآآآآآآآرب .............*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*اللهم إني أطعتك في أحب الأشياء إليك وهو التوحيد ولم أعصك في أبغض الأشياء إليك وهو الكفر فاغفر لي ما بينهما يا من إليه مفري آمني مما فزعت منه إليك. اللهم اغفر لي الكثير من معاصيك واقبل مني اليسير من طاعتك يا عدتي دون العدد, ويا رجائي والمعتمد, ويا كهفي والسندو ويا واحد يا أحد يا قل هو الله أحد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد. اسالك بحق من اصطفيتهم من خلقك ولم تجعل في خلقك مثلهم احدا أن تصلي على محمد وآله وتفعل بي ما أنت أهله, اللهم إني أسالك بالوحدانية الكبرى والمحمدية البيضاء والعلوية العليا وبجميع ما احتججت به على عبادك وبالإسم الذي حجبته عن خلقك فلم يخرج منك إلا إليك, صل على محمد وآله واجعل لي من أمري فرجا ومخرجا وارزقني من حيث أحتسب ومن حيث لا أحتسب, إنك ترزق من تشاء بغير حساب. 

يـآآآآآآآآآرب .........*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم إني أطعتك في أحب الأشياء إليك وهو التوحيد ولم أعصك في أبغض الأشياء إليك وهو الكفر فاغفر لي ما بينهما يا من إليه مفري آمني مما فزعت منه إليك. اللهم اغفر لي الكثير من معاصيك واقبل مني اليسير من طاعتك يا عدتي دون العدد, ويا رجائي والمعتمد, ويا كهفي والسندو ويا واحد يا أحد يا قل هو الله أحد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد. اسالك بحق من اصطفيتهم من خلقك ولم تجعل في خلقك مثلهم احدا أن تصلي على محمد وآله وتفعل بي ما أنت أهله, اللهم إني أسالك بالوحدانية الكبرى والمحمدية البيضاء والعلوية العليا وبجميع ما احتججت به على عبادك وبالإسم الذي حجبته عن خلقك فلم يخرج منك إلا إليك, صل على محمد وآله واجعل لي من أمري فرجا ومخرجا وارزقني من حيث أحتسب ومن حيث لا أحتسب, إنك ترزق من تشاء بغير حساب.*

----------

